# Remove TV logo from video



## ramprasad (Dec 26, 2005)

Is it possible to remove the TV logo from the video I have captured using TV Tuner card...?

Any help would be highly appreciated...!

Ramprasad


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 26, 2005)

Hehe, I think doing that wud create copyright issues coz u are allowed to capture and store, but not to mod/edit or share...

Perhaps, U can use the same tech of Censor TV guys use to censor parts of a video


----------



## ramprasad (Dec 26, 2005)

Will be it be a copyright issue, if I use only for myself after removing the logo......
No sharing or distributing.......


----------



## con_tester (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah I know there is a software that can do this...

I forgot the name....
Maybe the name was ...
Dscaler...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 26, 2005)

VirtualDub can do that.


----------



## bala4digit (Dec 26, 2005)

xplain it please ....i thought it was used with DIVX to adjust audio timing...it would be kind of u if reply me!

THANK U!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 26, 2005)

Follow this link---->*www.doom9.org/index.html?/capture/delogo.html

Download the filter and the manual,the manual has a step-by-step procedure to remove the logo.


----------



## dreams (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey.. its very simple.. u hv 2 just crop the vid in the top n bottom.. I use Dr.DivX for this..

VirtualDub can also do this..


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 27, 2005)

but if u crop the video,u'll lose part of the video too.


----------

